

SfCube launches to seed fledgling startups - rokhayakebe
http://venturebeat.com/2009/08/14/sfcube-launches-to-seed-fledgling-startups/

======
rokhayakebe
Someone should check the copy on these guys' website. The investors page has a
few grammatical errors in first 5 lines.

Verdict: I'll pass.

